# Sunset over rough waters



## Stever

Hello all,
I decided to work on another sunset over some rough waters. All comments and critiquing appreciated.
Stever


----------



## TerryCurley

I love the golden sky. Personally I would add just something, a seagull or a ship in the distance (right in the sweet spot) to capture the viewers eye and bring them into the painting. All it would need to be is a couple of blobs of paint, no detail, and small. It's just a suggestion.


----------



## Stever

Hi Terry,
Thank you for stopping by and commenting and making suggestions on my painting. I added up flock of birds and worked on the water and sky adding some color and depth.
Thanks
Stever


----------



## Desdichado

That's definitely better. Well done.


----------



## Stever

Desdichado said:


> That's definitely better. Well done.


Thank you
Stever


----------



## TerryCurley

Looks good Stever.


----------



## Susan Mulno

The sky and birds are very nicely done, the water in front where the waves break could use more depth, sneak some dark in there a little at a time, you will start to see improvement.


----------



## Stever

Susan Mulno said:


> The sky and birds are very nicely done, the water in front where the waves break could use more depth, sneak some dark in there a little at a time, you will start to see improvement.


Hi Susan,
Thanks for taking the time and offering suggestions and encouragement, much needed. I'll work on those waves.
Thanks again
Stever


----------



## Stever

Susan Mulno said:


> The sky and birds are very nicely done, the water in front where the waves break could use more depth, sneak some dark in there a little at a time, you will start to see improvement.


Hi Susan
So I went back over the waves and added some darker colors in between not sure if I got the effect correct?
Stever


----------



## Susan Mulno

It sure makes a difference! Much better!


----------



## Stever

Susan Mulno said:


> It sure makes a difference! Much better!


Thank you for suggestions.
Stever


----------



## TerryCurley

Very nice Stever,


----------



## Stever

TerryCurley said:


> Very nice Stever,


Thank you Terry
Stever


----------

